# Wednesday Picks



## soccerfan7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ruch Radzionków vs. Olimpia Elblag   Tip : Home Win

Zawisza Bydgoszcz vs. Polonia Bytom   Tip : Home Win

Nimes vs. Orleans              Tip :  Home Win
Frejus vs. GFCO Ajaccio   Tip :  Home Win
Besancon vs. Cretiel          Tip :  Home Lose
Paris FC vs. Epinal            Tip :  Home Lose



EDIT: I deleted your url, you can post it in your sig only, and the thread will be alive only if there are picks posted inside it.


----------



## soccerfan7 (Oct 13, 2011)

soccerfan7 said:
			
		

> Ruch Radzionków vs. Olimpia Elblag   Tip : Home Win
> 
> Zawisza Bydgoszcz vs. Polonia Bytom   Tip : Home Win    :x
> 
> ...


----------



## soccerfan7 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Picks For Today*

TPS Turku vs. MyPa Myllykoski   Tip:1

HJK Helsinki vs. JJK Jyväskylä     Tip:1


Blau-Weiss Linz vs. FC Lustenau  Tip:1


----------

